# Vehicle Icons for Powerpoint



## AndrewB2020 (6 Oct 2020)

Morning - I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can grab vehicle icons for addition to a powerpoint such as ambulances, LAVs troops that sort of thing. Been looking everywhere and I can't seem to find anything. Any help is much appreciated.


----------

